# Breeder Information Please



## Armand Bonvicino (Jun 11, 2008)

My wife and I are contemplating purchasing a male Mal from Windrush Kennels in Texas. Does anyone have an opinion about this breeder's dogs as far as working goes?

Thanks!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Enzo De la Terre Aimee
*top producing sire in the history of the breed*

I recognize the name but have never heard of this particular kennel. And, since I am a skeptic, I would be leary of the second line. Just my $0.02


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

In this case top producing sire refers to AKC Champions. I assume their not specifying is just an error of omission.

How do you define work? Although their current stud dog is a mix of working and show lines, reading their website (and having met many dogs from this kennel) leads me to beleive they are show breeders who also sell to performance homes.

If you are thinking of one of the protection sports I would look for a breeder who has a track record producing dogs successful in that venue. Or at least a breeder with who is currently working their dogs in that venue and whose breeding dogs pedigree contains dogs selected for the way the perform not how little their ears are.

Lisa

PS When I call you back I can give you the names of a few breeders who have litters on the way that would be suitable for Mondioring.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Lisa Maze said:


> In this case top producing sire refers to AKC Champions. I assume their not specifying is just an error of omission.


You may be right, thank you for clarifying that.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have a buddy who got two dogs from this kennel and they were more like throw rugs than dogs.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I have a buddy who got two dogs from this kennel and they were more like throw rugs than dogs.


:lolamn thats harsh damn funny to:lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

After working day and night to keep my two dogs busy, throw rugs don't sound too bad for a couple of days.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> After working day and night to keep my two dogs busy, throw rugs don't sound too bad for a couple of days.


I hear that!!!! I was just on a search for a few days and Jesea and I walked 18 miles total......she was tired however,I do not think she was ever a throw rug though, but I was BEAT!!!!.....damn....maybe 25 the next time......(I would not have believed it but that is what reads on the GPS for my search areas.


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

I am pleased to report that Armand and his little Malinois girl Aime made it out to Lonestar Mondioring club today. After letting Aime hang out on the field a bit and play ball with her daddy and mommy, we gave her a very basic evaluation. We started with a chamois on a string which she turned he back on but as soon as Jeff picked up the puppy tug she launched and snatched it out of his hands. She showed much interest in the game and no growling or other stress behavior. In fact, she was rather cute when as soon as Jeff let her win the tug she put her paw on it possesively as if to say "Its mine now!".

We look forward to seeing them next weekend and I have a good feeling about her and her owners. If they can handle the combination of Jeff and me in one day, they must have good temperament.

Lisa


----------

